# Had a great idea on how to improve on a tablet (and especially with lineart)



## greg-the-fox (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm pretty new to using a tablet and it's kind of hard to control. My lines are a little shaky and it's very hard to control the width. I know people say you just need to practice a lot and you'll get better, but I just thought of something that could possibly make it much faster to improve.

Chinese calligraphy. The strokes are varied in width and tapered, just what I would like to achieve. And I think the fact that being completely unfamiliar with the shapes (unless you're Chinese) would make you concentrate more on the shape of the lines.

I think that this would help anyone improve really fast. What do you think?


----------



## MDTailz (Mar 10, 2008)

I think drawing from any reference that has a lot of line weight like that is a good idea 
It'll be better to work from a reference then from your head at first. Chinese calligraphy is a great idea. I might do that myself =D


----------

